# Know-How-Schutz durch Kommentarlöschung



## T_Franke (15 April 2008)

Hi,

wie lösche ih alle Kommentare im Programm am effektivsten so dass da keiner mehr durchblickt?

Thomas


----------



## Ralle (15 April 2008)

Indem du Cola in dein PG kippst und diese 2 Std. einwirken läßt.


----------



## T_Franke (15 April 2008)

blödmann!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ralle (15 April 2008)

Spaß beiseite. Mal davon abgesehen, daß der Sinn einer solchen Aktion fraglich ist.

Alles in die SPS spielen, neues Projekt im Manager anlegen, Hardware von einem Projekt ins andere kopieren, alle Bausteine Online nach Offline in das neue Projekt kopieren.


----------



## Ralle (15 April 2008)

T_Franke schrieb:


> blödmann!!!!!!!!!!!!




*ROFL*gröl, Danke für die Blumen, Schreihals!

PS: Und die Verwarnung gibts gratis dazu .


----------



## volker (15 April 2008)

entweder so wie ralle schrieb.

oder du schütz es (sogar vor dir selbst) wenn du
alles mit db-variablen proggst. auf diese nur über any zeiger ansprichst
selbstverständlich sind die dbs ein array vom typ s5time. 

oder :TOOL:


----------



## vierlagig (15 April 2008)

Ralle schrieb:


> Spaß beiseite. Mal davon abgesehen, daß der Sinn einer solchen Aktion fraglich ist.
> 
> Alles in die SPS spielen, neues Projekt im Manager anlegen, Hardware von einem Projekt ins andere kopieren, alle Bausteine Online nach Offline in das neue Projekt kopieren.



das ist wohl der schnellste weg ... ich glaub da hab ich auch mal ein :TOOL: gesehen, mit dem man kommentare löschen kann ...

... ja, ja, der gute alte knoff hoff schutz von siemens bringts halt nicht mehr  ... btw: du weißt aber schon, dass auch du gefahr läufst da dann nicht mehr durchzusehen?!

andere frage: warum kommentierst du eigentlich, wenn du es am ende sowieso wieder löschst? und warum willst du da nicht mehr durchsehen? schnauze voll von der blöden programmierung? 

der sicherste knoff hoff schutz ist übrigens die finger vom proggen zu lassen - nur wissen, nicht machen! ...


----------



## T_Franke (15 April 2008)

was sollen die dummen kommenatre? ich will eine version wo ich durchsehe und eine die ich abgebe.

wo ist euer schild?

der sicherste knoff hoff schutz ist übrigens die finger vom proggen zu lassen - nur wissen, nicht machen! ...

oder du schütz es (sogar vor dir selbst) wenn du
alles mit db-variablen proggst. auf diese nur über any zeiger ansprichst
selbstverständlich sind die dbs ein array vom typ s5time.


----------



## vierlagig (15 April 2008)

ich hab nur ein schild


----------



## pjoddi (15 April 2008)

*mir schwillt der Kamm...*

Warum schwillt mir bei solchen Fragen nur immer so der Kamm?

Nein, ich bin kein Betreiber, sonder Programmierer.

Ich dachte, (und denke eigentlich immer noch), das die Zeiten solcher Programmierung vorbei ist.
Damit sichert man sich heute keinen Arbeitsplatz mehr, man nötigt den Kunden praktisch , nächstes mal auf andere Lieferanten zurückzugreifen.

Ich irre bestimmt, aber schlagt mich, ich hasse solche Methoden und brauchte sie bisher noch nie.

Ein gesundes Verhältnis zum Kunden sieht ja wohl anders aus, und wenn bei so programmierter Anlage mal ein Problem auftritt únd der Programmierer nicht greifbar ist, darf auch kein anderer was dran machen?

*kopfschüttelundunverständniszeig*


----------



## Ralle (15 April 2008)

@T_Franke

Es gab da ein T**l eines sehr geschätzen Users, ... leider kann ich mich absolut nicht mehr an seinen Namen erinnern, das konnte das wohl sogar. 
Allerdings finden solche genialen Dinge einfach zu wenig Beachtung auf der Welt und so sind denn wohl beide, T**l und Programmierer in Vergessenheit geraten.

PS: Schöne Grüße auch nach China !


----------



## Sockenralf (15 April 2008)

pjoddi schrieb:


> Ich dachte, (und denke eigentlich immer noch), das die Zeiten solcher Programmierung vorbei ist.
> Damit sichert man sich heute keinen Arbeitsplatz mehr, man nötigt den Kunden praktisch , nächstes mal auf andere Lieferanten zurückzugreifen.


 

*ACK* 

Hallo,

SOLCH ein Programmierer kommt mir NIE!!!! in´s Haus

*KopfschüttelBisErAbfällt*



MfG


----------



## marlob (15 April 2008)

Ralle schrieb:


> ...
> Es gab da ein T**l eines sehr geschätzen Users, ...


Der Programmierer dieser T**ls, hat sich jetzt eine andre, eigene Welt erschaffen. Leider  will dort kaum einer wohnen*ROFL*

Zu pjoddi
*ACK*


----------



## HaDi (15 April 2008)

volker schrieb:


> entweder so wie ralle schrieb.
> 
> oder du schütz es (sogar vor dir selbst) wenn du
> alles mit db-variablen proggst. auf diese nur über any zeiger ansprichst
> ...



Köstlich, allein dafür hat es sich gelohnt, heute aufzustehen...


----------



## T_Franke (15 April 2008)

*doof*

seid ihr nur doof? hab hier ganz normal gefragt und dann kommt sowas. der kunde ist cjinese und ich will nicht zuviel an die geben. die seh ich eh nie wieder


----------



## marlob (15 April 2008)

T_Franke schrieb:


> seid ihr nur doof? hab hier ganz normal gefragt und dann kommt sowas. der kunde ist cjinese und ich will nicht zuviel an die geben. die seh ich eh nie wieder


Die Chinesen sind die Weltmeister im Kopieren und Nachmachen. Du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft, die irgendwie mit einem Know-How Schutz oder so aufhalten zu können.


----------



## diabolo150973 (15 April 2008)

Wenn Du das Programm so ablieferst, siehst Du die bestimmt bald wieder!
Sehe nach der Übergabe bloß zu, dass Du das Land verlässt!!!


----------



## vierlagig (15 April 2008)

T_Franke schrieb:


> seid ihr nur doof? hab hier ganz normal gefragt und dann kommt sowas. der kunde ist cjinese und ich will nicht zuviel an die geben. die seh ich eh nie wieder



das spricht nicht unbedingt für den auftragnehmer


----------



## Ralle (15 April 2008)

T_Franke schrieb:


> seid ihr nur doof? hab hier ganz normal gefragt und dann kommt sowas. der kunde ist cjinese und ich will nicht zuviel an die geben. die seh ich eh nie wieder



1. Man kann auch ein Passwort vergeben.
2. Hat der Chinese bezahlt?
3. Wenn ihr im nichts geben wollt, verkauft ihm nichts.
4. Kann man auch genauer erläutern, was man warum machen will.
5. ...

PS: Dann lieber gar nichts abgeben!


----------



## marlob (15 April 2008)

Du willst also in einer SPS die Kommentare löschen, da gibt es ein T**l für. 
Leider, für dich, wird dieses T**l in diesem Forum nicht supportet.
Aber wenn du alle Substantive meines ersten Satzes in google eingibst, wirst du das richtige schon finden.


----------



## Simaticfuzzy (15 April 2008)

T_Franke schrieb:


> seid ihr nur doof? hab hier ganz normal gefragt und dann kommt sowas. der kunde ist cjinese und ich will nicht zuviel an die geben. die seh ich eh nie wieder


Wenn Du so programmierst wie Du schreibst, brauchst Du keinen Passwortschutz oder der gleichen.


----------



## marlob (15 April 2008)

Simaticfuzzy schrieb:


> Wenn Du so programmierst wie Du schreibst, brauchst Du keinen Passwortschutz oder der gleichen.


Dann sollte er sich seine Programme vom maxi kommentieren lassen. Das können die Chinesen dann sicher nicht mehr lesen.


----------



## T_Franke (15 April 2008)

Ralle schrieb:


> 4. Kann man auch genauer erläutern, was man warum machen will.


 
warum geht keinen was an. und muss ich wenn ich frag wie man ein messer anschleift auch dazuschreiben dass ich niemand erstechen will?

ich find euer verhalten primitiv. ich habe ganz normal gefragt!!


----------



## Ralle (15 April 2008)

T_Franke schrieb:


> warum geht keinen was an. und muss ich wenn ich frag wie man ein messer anschleift auch dazuschreiben dass ich niemand erstechen will?
> 
> ich find euer verhalten primitiv. ich habe ganz normal gefragt!!



So, nu haben wir es aber wirklich besorgt bekommen! :sb9:

PS: Danke sc .


----------



## zotos (15 April 2008)

Genau mit dem Kommentar:


T_Franke schrieb:


> blödmann!!!!!!!!!!!!




Warst Du unten durch. Da nützt nun alles Jammern nicht.


----------



## diabolo150973 (15 April 2008)

ich wünsche Dir den Tag, an dem Du vor einer fremden Anlage stehst und absolut keinen Einstieg findest!!! Hast Du keinen Stolz, oder Angst, dass Du in 5 Jahren doch nochmal da ranmusst? Vielleicht sind die ja so zufrieden, dass Du öfter kommen kannst... Aber ich glaube nicht...


----------



## Tom08 (15 April 2008)

Hallo,
ich mache das so wenn der Kunde bezahlt bekommt er das Password für die CPU und das Programm mit allem was dazugehört. Er bezahlt das ja. Oder legt man beim Schaltschrank auch kein E-Plan dazu weil man Amgst hat jemand Kupfert ab? Solche Leute sollen echt mal an eine eigene Anlage kommen und die Symolik fehlt würde gerne mal zuschauen wie die fluchen!!


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (16 April 2008)

*passt nicht ganz zum Thema, aber...*

Ich hatte letztes Jahr eine etwas beschissene Anlage. Der Mega-Klugscheisserkunde wollte alles nach KKS, ganz spezielle Aderfarben, Kabeltypen, speziellen Maßen usw. Für tonnenweise Dokumentation war extra ein Ingenieurbüro beauftragt worden. Selbst die Schrftart, der Typ und die Farbe der Einlageblätter war vorgeschrieben. Die Doku verursachte uns weit mehr Kosten als die Programmierung der Anlage.

*Aber kein Schwein fragte nach der beschissenen Software!!! Sind die so dämlich? Die sind so dämlich!*


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Pizza (16 April 2008)

Hallo T_Franke


T_Franke schrieb:


> ich find euer verhalten primitiv. ich habe ganz normal gefragt!!


 
nun sei nicht gleich so angepisst.

Sei mal ehrlich, deine Frage kam schon ziemlich blöde rüber, und doofe Fragen verdienen nun mal doofe Antworten 

Und wie man ein AG-Abzug macht, wie von Ralle beschrieben (Beitrag #4, bitte nicht verwechseln mit Beitrag #2  ) dürfte jedem angehenden Programmierer bekannt sein.

Eigendlich ist es die Aufgabe anderer User hier im Forum auf die Suchfunktion hinzuweisen, und hättest du dort mal nach "KNOW-HOW-SCHUTZ" gesucht, wäre dir schnell klar geworden, wie die meisten Leute hier darüber denken.

Du bist nicht der Erste, der für solche Ideen verbale Prügel bezogen hat.(zu recht)

Als ich in meiner Firma angefangen habe, habe ich auch eine Anlage ohne Doku (Symbolik, Kommentare etc.) vorgefunden. (Hab ich in anderen Grundsatzdiskusionen schon mal erwähnt)
Ich, mit meinen beschränkten Programmierkenntnissen habe mich da auch reingearbeitet und verstehe nun das Programm und bin in der Lage dieses Programm zu erweitern oder ähnliches.

Ich glaube kaum, dass dein Vorgehen einen Profi (auch wenns ein Chinese ist) davon abhält dein Programm zu kopieren und in seinen Anlagen zu verwenden.

Also, vergiss die Scheiße mit dem Programmschutz !!

Alles weitere wurde hier ja schon gesagt.

Gruss
Pizza


----------



## Larry Laffer (16 April 2008)

@T_Franke:
Da du dir anscheinend auf die hier gezeigten Reaktionen keinen Reim machen kannst vielleicht ein paar Worte zur Erklärung :
In diesem Forum legen alle Benutzer sehr großen Wert darauf, nach Möglichkeit gut dokumentierte und verständliche Programme zu Erstellen. Zugegeben - das gelingt nicht immer zu 100 %, aber wenn man es gar nicht versucht, dann kann man es auch gar nicht erreichen.
Im Umkehrschluss kommt dann dabei heraus, das jeder derer, deren Postings du nicht verstehst, sich sehr warscheinlich schon einmal über ein Programm eines fremden Programmiers hat ärgern müssen, das entweder schlecht dokumentiert oder "von hinten durch die Brust ins Auge"-programmiert war.
So gesehen ist es für mich nur zu gut zu verstehen, dass man sich darüber aufregt, wenn jemand schreibt, dass er vorsätzlich so etwas erzeugen will.
Vielleicht denkst du mal darüber nach ...

Und vielleicht auch noch folgendes :
Wenn du bei mir (ob ich nun Deutscher oder Chinese bin) ein schlecht dokumentiertes Programm abliefern würdest, dann bekämst du von mir auch kein Geld ...

In diesem Sinne ...
Gruß
LL


----------



## Dumbledore (16 April 2008)

T_Franke schrieb:


> seid ihr nur doof? hab hier ganz normal gefragt und dann kommt sowas. der kunde ist cjinese und ich will nicht zuviel an die geben. die seh ich eh nie wieder


 
also jetzt mal einen praktischen und ehrlich gemeinten Tip, ohne Polemik (ich hoffe ich fang mir jetzt dafür keinen Rüffel ein ...)

S7-Projekt und Programm normal (mit Kommentaren) erstellen, alles in die CPU spielen, dann in einem neuen S7-Projekt nur die Hardware anlegen und dann die ganzen Bausteine aus der CPU zurücklesen. Dann sind alle Kommentare und sogar die Namen der Sprungadressen perdu.

Und wenn der Kunde meckert, sag ihm, daß du extra für ihn einen super-aktuellen As-built-Stand erzeugt hast  

Gruß Michael aka Dumbledore

der normalerweise auch nicht mit seinen Kunden so umspringt, aber für diese spezielle Situation durchaus Verständnis hat


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (16 April 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Und vielleicht auch noch folgendes :
> Wenn du bei mir (ob ich nun Deutscher oder Chinese bin) ein schlecht dokumentiertes Programm abliefern würdest, dann bekämst du von mir auch kein Geld ...


 
LL hat recht mit dem was er sagt. Wie sind den Deine Verträge mit den Kunden? 
Ich bin von einigen Kunden sogar dafür bezahlt worden, dass ich seine Instandhalter ins Programm eingewiesen habe.
Meist habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die Instandhalter zwar Fehler gesucht haben, aber von komplexen Programmierungen die Finger gelassen haben, weil sie die Gewährleistung und den Support nicht gefährden wollten.
Je komplexer das Programm, desto mehr schützt es sich selbst. Die Gefahr besteht meiner Meinung nach eher bei einfachen Maschinen. Wobei der Kunde es aber auch schaffen muss, eine zweite Maschine mit den gleichen Bauteilen zu bauen.
Wenn jemand das Programm kopiert, bekommst Du das früher oder später mit, weil sich sicher irgendeiner verplappert.
Dann kannst Du immer noch sagen: Entweder Geld, oder kein Support mehr.
Wichtig ist, dass Du schon in der Auftragsbestätigung darauf hin weisst, dass der Kunde nur eine SingleLizenz kauft.

Gruss
Audsuperuser


----------



## Dabbes vorm Herrn (16 April 2008)

wie isses einfach mir nem AG-Auszug und den Rest schmeisst du wech....


----------



## T_Franke (16 April 2008)

*danke an ein paar*

danke für den Tip mit dem AG-Abzug, geht prima ;-)  An diejenigen die hier unsachlich disskutert haben "Ihr könnt mich gerne mal am ..." Ich habe meine Gründe die Kommentare zu löschen, ok????

bei Google habe ich auf Anhieb nichts gefunden
http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=sps+kommentare&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=


----------



## marlob (16 April 2008)

T_Franke schrieb:


> ...
> bei Google habe ich auf Anhieb nichts gefunden
> http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=sps+kommentare&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=



Wenn du dir meinen Beitrag Nr. 20 genau durchgelesen hättest und ihn befolgt hättest, dann würdest du auch bei google was finden. 
Mein 1. Satz dort hatte 3 Substantive, nicht 2


----------



## Ralle (16 April 2008)

T_Franke schrieb:


> danke für den Tip mit dem AG-Abzug, geht prima ;-)  An diejenigen die hier unsachlich disskutert haben "Ihr könnt mich gerne mal am ..." Ich habe meine Gründe die Kommentare zu löschen, ok????
> 
> bei Google habe ich auf Anhieb nichts gefunden
> http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=sps+kommentare&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=



Schon Beitrag #4 hatte dir ja gezeigt wie es geht, aber leider hattest du ja genug zu tun mit "Dumm rumblöken". Aber trotzdem, vielen Dank, der Thread war ja durchaus mal eine Abwechslung in unserem ach so tristen Programmiererdasein . Das mit dem "Ihr könnt mich ..." wird dann aber doch nichts werden, es sei denn, einige Leute hier ersetzen das "am" durch ein "in den A... treten". Insofern, fühle dich "In den A... getreten!"


----------



## Kieler (17 April 2008)

*meine Idee zum Thema ...*

Sehe Dir doch mal die Freeware "Buddy for S7" vom MHJ an. 

Du erzeugst eine Binärdatei in Step7. (Wie steht auf der MHJ Seite) Diese Datei und Buddy lieferst Du dem Kunden. Jetzt ist er in Lage die SPS zur Not neu zu laden, aber viel mehr geht nicht.


----------



## maxi (3 Januar 2009)

T_Franke schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wie lösche ih alle Kommentare im Programm am effektivsten so dass da keiner mehr durchblickt?
> 
> Thomas


 
Dafür bekommen wir Profis dann ein haufen Geld auf Regie um deine versauten Programme zu ändern oder reparieren.

Schöne Abend Arbeit am Wochenende vor dem Fernseher, in Komentarlosen alten Programmen alles nachtragen.

Letztens hatte einer vor jahren versucht nach basuteininterne zwischevariablen über merkerbits immer dazwischen zu schalten und war der Meinung der Kunde sei dann an ihn gebunden.

Ich kann dir persönlich den Rat eben dein Programm so transparent wie nur möglic zu machen. Finde es gut wenn man nach Jahren angesprochen wird mit *War letztens aneiner Anlage die Sie mal programmirt haben, das Programm ist wirklich Top*


----------



## Jan (3 Januar 2009)

Ich muss pjoddi voll und ganz zustimmen.

Durch das löschen von Kommentaren und Netzwerküberschriften verliert man Kunden. Ausserdem habe ich von einem Fall gehört, in dem ein Programmierer ein komplexes Programm ohne Doku und ohne irgendeine Kommentierung geschrieben hat, dann in Urlaub geflogen ist und seine Kollegen die Inbetriebnahme machen mußten. Dann gabs Probleme und sie mußten den Programmierer im Urlaub anrufen. Der konnte zwar weiterhelfen, durfte aber gleich nach seinem Urlaub seine Papiere in der Firma abholen und nach Hause gehen.
Also ich beschrifte jedes Netzwerk mit Überschrift, aus der hervorgeht, was im Netzwerk gemacht wird und alles in der Symbolik ausführlich im Kommentar. Natürlich auch alles in den DBs. Zusätzlich führe ich eine Datei mit Notizen, was noch gemacht werden muss; für den Fall daß ich mal krank werde und ein Kollege meine Arbeit zuende bringen muss.


----------



## jokey (4 Januar 2009)

Dazu kann man eigentlich nur eins sagen.. CE und die passenden Regularien, sonst seid ihr haftbar... Wer will sowas schon?


----------



## Klaus.Ka (5 Januar 2009)

T_Franke schrieb:


> was sollen die dummen kommenatre? ich will eine version wo ich durchsehe und eine die ich abgebe.
> 
> wo ist euer schild?
> 
> ...


 
der sicherste knoff hoff schutz ist dir das programmiergerät weg zu nehmen.... 



T_Franke schrieb:


> seid ihr nur doof? hab hier ganz normal gefragt und dann kommt sowas. der kunde ist cjinese und ich will nicht zuviel an die geben. die seh ich eh nie wieder


 
vielleicht möchte er ja dich auch nie wieder ....



T_Franke schrieb:


> warum geht keinen was an. und muss ich wenn ich frag wie man ein messer anschleift auch dazuschreiben dass ich niemand erstechen will?
> 
> ich find euer verhalten primitiv. ich habe ganz normal gefragt!!


 
unter normal fragen versteh ich was anderes... der einzige primitive bist du 



T_Franke schrieb:


> danke für den Tip mit dem AG-Abzug, geht prima ;-) An diejenigen die hier unsachlich disskutert haben "Ihr könnt mich gerne mal am ..." Ich habe meine Gründe die Kommentare zu löschen, ok????
> 
> ja hast du bestimmt das der nächste deine hochwertige programmierung sieht und gleich ein neues schreibt....


----------



## SBC-User (5 Januar 2009)

warum wärmt man so ein altes duchgelutschtes thema wieder auf @maxi und co kg.?


----------



## peter(R) (5 Januar 2009)

@ SBC-User

das habe ich mich auch gefragt. Habe gerade mal nachgeschaut unser Freund T_Franke hat am 16.4.2008 das letzte mal gepostet. Das würde bedeuten er will nix mehr mit uns zu tun haben (    )

peter(R)


----------



## SBC-User (5 Januar 2009)

das habe ich auch so verstanden nun ja wie dem auch sei


----------

